# Buying Shrimp?



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

I'm looking to buy some Good size shrimp. Does anyone know where I can get some?...I live in Santa Fe, but can travel for the right ones..

THANKS!
Mark


----------



## water doc (Jan 28, 2011)

Call Boyds on the Texas City Dike.


----------



## chasdawg (Jan 22, 2010)

Rose's Seafood

415 Waterfront Drive Seabrook, TX 77586
(281) 474-3536


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Linda's Seafood
Mont Belvieu, TX
281-385-2821

Linda's place is just east of Mont Belvieu on FM 565 (Old River)

It would be a pretty long drive from Santa Fe, but the shrimp are always fresh, and the people some of the nicest you'll meet. I've been buying shrimp from Linda for many years.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks, guys for the info!


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Hillman's on Dickinson Bayou and Hwy 146 always seems to have good shrimp....


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

C&C Seafood in Alvin is the best around


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

shoal23 said:


> C&C Seafood in Alvin is the best around


*shoal23...* That sounds like..Right up my alley!! Just the right distance that I'm looking for..

Everybody,, Thanks, again for all the info.

Mark


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

coogerpop said:


> Hillman's on Dickinson Bayou and Hwy 146 always seems to have good shrimp....


 x2----been there for 50 plus years and still owned by the same family. if i can't get shrimp off a boat, i go to hillmans. my dad kept his shrimp boat there and sold to them.


----------



## flatsfats (May 21, 2004)

shoal23 said:


> C&C Seafood in Alvin is the best around


X2. Carmelo and Julianna are super nice folks and the place is always immaculate.


----------



## JoeRocket (Nov 24, 2012)

the place in alvin has live shrimp?


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

flatsfats said:


> X2. Carmelo and Julianna are super nice folks and the place is always immaculate.


X3!

Best people ever! Green to all of you for shopping there!


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

coogerpop said:


> Hillman's on Dickinson Bayou and Hwy 146 always seems to have good shrimp....


^^ This. Why not go to the boats that catch the shrimp to begin with??? Hillman's is where we go when we want shrimp.


----------



## Jay-Tex (Aug 19, 2009)

X2 on Linda's


----------



## barryfitz (Dec 5, 2012)

Hilmans in Dickinson.Hwy 146 under bridge


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I have trouble driving past Hillman's . Fresh shrimp and a 7 pound gallon of oysters . Yummy.


----------



## Southern Solutions (Aug 1, 2012)

TXXpress said:


> ^^ This. Why not go to the boats that catch the shrimp to begin with??? Hillman's is where we go when we want shrimp.


C&C family owns and operates shrimp boats in Galveston so they are coming straight off the boats.

Let us know where you went and what you thought.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

flatsfats said:


> X2. Carmelo and Julianna are super nice folks and the place is always immaculate.


Went to C & C Seafood in Alvin. The shrimp were fantastic & customer service was the GREATEST!! I recommend that everyone go there...


----------



## Martinjc (Jan 10, 2013)

Hillmans for Shrimp and Crawfish
281-339-2837


----------

